# Non-wood Shaving soap Bowl, blanks?



## RobS (Dec 28, 2016)

Anyone know where I could score a non-wood blank I could make a shaving soap bowl from?  I'd like to make a brush, bowl, stand and razor in a matching set, but I am having a hard time finding anything in the large diameter format ~5" diameter.

Sorry if this is not the best place for this post.


----------



## KenV (Dec 28, 2016)

Robert

Corian is a good medium to prototype with.  Structural epoxy and corian scraps (sink cutouts)

Corian also allows building blanks in segmented forms for less waste.


Cozy up with a PR casting guru for specialized blanks


----------



## RobS (Dec 28, 2016)

Ken those are both solid gold ideas.


----------



## Magicbob (Dec 28, 2016)

Here is a set I made of corian

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f45/shaving-set-136860/#post1815734

PM me and I can give you a few pointers on working with corian


----------



## liljohn1368 (Dec 28, 2016)

Let me know what size blank you need. I will try and pour it for you...


----------



## RobS (Dec 28, 2016)

liljohn, I fired over a pm.
Thanks


----------



## KenV (Dec 28, 2016)

A British turner named Dennis Keeling does magic with segmenting corian and similar.  Has books and mag articles published.  

Search on woodworking institute, go to woodturning and wander around a bit.


----------



## Skie_M (Dec 28, 2016)

I'ld love to know what kind of glue you guys use for Corian ...


I have some Gorilla Glue here, but I know that CA doesn't play too well with this stuff ...


----------



## RobS (Dec 28, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Segmented-Turning-Design-Techniques-Projects/dp/1600854664


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 28, 2016)

Jonathon Brooks (Brooks803) has made them in the past.  I have a few sets (unfinished :frown from him.


----------



## Magicbob (Dec 28, 2016)

Skie_M said:


> I'ld love to know what kind of glue you guys use for Corian ...
> 
> 
> I have some Gorilla Glue here, but I know that CA doesn't play too well with this stuff ...



I use two part epoxy from HF, the secret is to sand ALL mating surfaces, clean well and clamp TIGHT overnight.


----------



## Skie_M (Dec 28, 2016)

Ahh ... so I need to pick up some more epoxy ... thanks!


----------

